# An every other meal, meal



## Concreteguy (May 31, 2018)

I have added a drink between my three large meat/carb meals each day. I have found this to be a home run on all points. I actually  started growing faster when I replaced the meals with this drink. Please give it a try.


 I have a juicer/blender that lets you drink right from the top when finished.

1. add 2 full scoops of chocolate whey
2. add 1 dry cup of oats
3. add 3 TBL spoons of honey
4. fill with water 3/4
BLEND
5. add ice cubes to make up the last 1/4
BLEND

Protien/carbs/high calories with ZERO fats. This is about as close to a REAL meal replacement as I can build guys.

Please try it. It tastes great and has ass behind it.

I'm drinking one before the gym with 10iu slin and then the same when I return.

Use it as a breakfast on the fly too.

Last point I want to make. Make sure and have a high speed blender that will truly turn the oats the liquid. It make all the difference.


----------



## squatster (Jun 1, 2018)

I have been doing that since 2000 for breakfast - you can add flax seed oil to the shake to maker it taste real good. 
The honey sounds great - gonna try that
I blend a full jug of oatmeal up- grind it to powder  every week or once I go threw a jug.
Once I wake up I just add protein - oatmeal powder - water and tablespoon of flax seed oil- mix it with a fork and down it. - that way I am not waking any one up with the blender.
On sundays I will do 6 eggs - cup oatmeal- blue berries and a banana mashed and cook up in microwave- love that shit
After gym I do the same shake but with Now Nutrition carb powder- real fast carb. 
I would do it more often but protien is so expensive- could get huge
I like your post man. 
Got me re thinking


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I have added a drink between my three large meat/carb meals each day. I have found this to be a home run on all points. I actually  started growing faster when I replaced the meals with this drink. Please give it a try.
> 
> 
> I have a juicer/blender that lets you drink right from the top when finished.
> ...



I’ve made the exact same thing before, except I use liquid egg whites instead of water. And I do like squatster does and put a tub of oats in the food processor at the beginning of the week. I let them go until they’re pretty much just powder. Good stuff.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 1, 2018)

I have an AM shake of just whey, egg whites, and water. Also, have another prebed. Evening prior to training, I have a shake of egg whites, whey, banana, oats, milk, water, and cinnamon blended in a blender. I found this to be effective in adding good nutrients and macros. I only have two food meals a day these days being busy. I found this to help tremendously as well CG. Thanks for sharing, I might have to do your mix one day to try it!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 1, 2018)

They all sound good. Remember, if you keep the fat out you can pound it home with slin. The one shake you mentioned with just whey and egg would never work for me. I need at the very least oats in there to feed my body. I would be catabolic on just that. The oats and honey sends the numbers way up. Numbers is all this is about man. I'm currently eating till it hurts...…….Johnny knows numbers..lol


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 1, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> They all sound good. Remember, if you keep the fat out you can pound it home with slin. The one shake you mentioned with just whey and egg would never work for me. I need at the very least oats in there to feed my body. I would be catabolic on just that. The oats and honey sends the numbers way up. Numbers is all this is about man. I'm currently eating till it hurts...…….Johnny knows numbers..lol



That morning shake of egg whites and whey, I take slin with it bro lol humalog 4iu. We are different body types that's for sure haha! I could add some honey or a piece of fruit and take even more slin if need be. But I'm trying to limit the carbs and stay on the leaner side. Sugars make me fat so I'm trying to focus on more and more protein cals.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 1, 2018)

The slin your taking with it is being off set by the sugar existing from previous meals. There is no magic. There is nothing in the shake to off set slin. Maybe the protein but because your not in a state of ketosis it's a stretch thinking your doing that. But then again with 4iu, that's not enough to get in trouble with. Sugar is what insulin drives. Anything else is riding on the back of the sugar.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 1, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> The slin your taking with it is being off set by the sugar existing from previous meals. There is no magic. There is nothing in the shake to off set slin. Maybe the protein but because your not in a state of ketosis it's a stretch thinking your doing that. But then again with 4iu, that's not enough to get in trouble with. Sugar is what insulin drives. Anything else is riding on the back of the sugar.



Oh yea man I agree, my fasted BG is up at 90 so the 4iu just offsets a bit of that. You're right it's from the previous day no doubt, I take it with 3ml synthetine and shoot my gear at the same time as well. Just an anabolic concoction of stuff every AM. My theory is the slin will drive the synthetine and protein to the muscles using circulating blood glucose. I want to stay lean, so I'm not adding carbs to it and it drives my sugar levels down so they are not as high all morning.


----------



## squatster (Jun 4, 2018)

Blended up all oats tonight


----------

